# Guys, how often do you get asked out?



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Straight guys, how often do you get asked out by girls/how often do girls show definite (100%) interest in you/how often do girls approach you with the intention of asking you out?

PLEASE GUYS ONLY! I would have made this a guy/girl poll, but I was afraid it might turn into a guys vs. girls thing and get shut down. I'm making this I'm just hoping to gauge what heterosexual male attractiveness looks like. Yes, it's a flawed way to look at it, but I'm curious.

If you're not sure, think about all the times you were approached last year or last month, and take an average. As far as what constitutes positive interest, just use your best judgment.

Note If you've ever been asked out, that would be < Once a year. ONLINE DOESN'T COUNT!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've never been asked out in my life. I've never been "approached," or even flirted with, as far as I can tell. I've never dated in the traditional sense. The only relationships I've ever been in started online.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Somebody said three times a year and it's not me!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

.224475% in a life time


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, I voted never before reading the first post (sorry), but I've been asked out four times irl. It's been a number of years since the last time though and I don't expect it to happen again.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I never get 'asked' out but girls show a definite interest pretty frequently. In the last month I'd say 5 girls have been interested. I know they were interested because they kissed me and 2 did even more. If you go to the bar girls are likely to show interest because they're fueled by alcohol.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Only 2 or 3 times in my life. One time it was the hottest girl in my middle school! Can you believe that! I guess I'm more attractive than I thought.:lol. She didn't ask me personally, she asked her friend to ask me. I was so nervous that I'd humiliate myself if I went on a date with her, so I told her that even though I liked her, I already had girlfriend (which wasn't true). That might be the biggest mistake I've ever made in my entire life. I had a chance to date (and maybe do other stuff) with the hottest girl in my school and I chickened out! I'll regret that until the day I die. :


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Not even once in my whole life.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Never, Never, Never, which works for me, since I dont want the attention or the complications.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you people mean like.. asking out on a date?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Never.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Once in my life. Which is certainly "< once a year"


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

The first and last time I was asked out, was at my high school ball. That was more than 3 years ago.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i have had girls show interest, but no, i have never been asked out.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> I never get 'asked' out but girls show a definite interest pretty frequently. In the last month I'd say 5 girls have been interested. I know they were interested because they kissed me and 2 did even more. If you go to the bar girls are likely to show interest because they're fueled by alcohol.


Wow. I must be going to the wrong bars. That's it, I'm moving to Seattle.

Mind if I ask, hiim: what do you wear when you go to bars? Do you show off the muscles or do you go classy?


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

never. the girls that have been interested in me have all been too coy to do anything other then to hope that i make the first move or get a friend or family member to talk to me. 

i dont want girls hitting on me anyway unless she just wants to have fun. i dont want to be the shy guy in a crappy relationship with someone who can go out there and meet people while im limited to waiting for that 1 girl out of 10,000 that has the ovaries to talk to me. what a total disadvantage that would be. no thanks.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I was asked out once ( i know hard to believe) by this very annoying girl that I did not like, normally its the guy who does the asking out (unfortunately) so thats it really.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah never.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> Wow. I must be going to the wrong bars. That's it, I'm moving to Seattle.
> 
> Mind if I ask, hiim: what do you wear when you go to bars? Do you show off the muscles or do you go classy?


I generally wear just jeans and a t shirt. Nothing fancy at all, just very casual. Most of the time I'll wear a beanie or a fitted hat as well. Also, I was down in Newport Beach and there are some good bars for girls there. The Beach Ball and The District mainly. I know you live in So Cal but not sure which part. I'd definitely recommend those places haha


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Directly? Never. I never put myself into a position where it would happen.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Never officially asked out.

The thing is, I hardly ever get out of the house these days, so I can't really expect much to happen, ya know. It's been years since I've been in a bar or club, but the small number of times I have been to them, I got attention from females nearly every time. I remember being asked to dance at a club, having a girl kiss me once, and some other girls try to talk to me. If only my poor social ability wouldn't scare them away after 2 minutes.

But in my day to day activities like going out shopping or when I was in college, females never seemed to even acknowledge my presence, so apparently the nightlife thing is a completely different animal.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> I generally wear just jeans and a t shirt. Nothing fancy at all, just very casual. Most of the time I'll wear a beanie or a fitted hat as well. Also, I was down in Newport Beach and there are some good bars for girls there. The Beach Ball and The District mainly. I know you live in So Cal but not sure which part. I'd definitely recommend those places haha


I once partied in Newport with my brother. It was alright. Don't remember much of that night. I'm in LA right now, and I don't know anyone who lives near/would bother to go down to Orange County though.

Maybe after I slim down a bit and the weather gets warmer, I'll try ditching the dress shirts and sporting some t-shirts.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never been asked out or had anyone show interest in me. I hardly have any outside contact with the world and I usually avoid people like the plague though.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

When i was about 14/15 i had a great little run with the ladies, i went out with the best looking girl in school (I'm not even joking, i still can't believe i did) i got asked out by a few other hot girls, well one. I also went out with this other girl she was a total junkie. Now though, i never get asked out due to Anxiety


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

About three times in my entire life. When I was 16, a 19 year old girl actually wanted to date me but I was too chicken. Everyone thought I was crazy for not going out with her and I regret it now. I passed up on a lot of opportunities when I was younger because I thought I would just magically grow out of my shyness/SA one day.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

My only real gf pretty much asked me out, my ex best friend confessed her love for me and that was one of the most awkward moments of my life....

So that's 2 in the 6 years I've really wanted a gf.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife does a good job of keeping me from being asked out.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

:haha


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

It happens (have NO idea why) although rarely.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Is this a rhetorical question?:b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well girls have asked me to hang out before.. three of them had definite interest.. There are another three times that I can remember, but not sure about their intentions because they were kinda casual about it. My social uselessness pushed them away before anything could get started. 

Usually, the girl just drops hints of interest which I don't pick up on until we've long parted ways, and no asking out goes on (or I do notice and don't act on it, whether due to SA or lack of interest).

This sort of thing happens at a rate of about once or twice a year. (If only counting the ones who asked me out, it'd be less than once a year.)


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

If online doesn't count, then never.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Only once have I been more or less directly asked out; by a girl I wasn't really interested in. 

I think it's pretty rare for a girl to ask a guy out. 

Outside of clubs, I have girls act flirty/show interest maybe three times a year. If you count what happens in clubs it goes up to about once a month, but it isn't serious, it's just what people do in that environment.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

A girl shook hands with me once...


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've never had a girl ask me out.

I've definitely had two girls interested in me in my lifetime. One told my classmates and it got back to me, and the other one acted very flirty with me. I wasn't into either of them, though.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Never had a girl ask me out, unless I count the homeless woman on the LA subway. Usually girls make it pretty obvious to you if they like you and want you to ask them out, its usually on the guy to do the asking though.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, you guys should really read my first post before voting. I was asking not just how often you get asked out, but how often girls show interest in you. I guess the topic was kind of misleading. In any case: Poll Fail.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

When I'm going out with someone I get hit on by girls a lot.

When I'm single I would need to hope for divine intervetion to help me out.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Never and I think thats a good thing. I would be over the top nervous on a one on one date. In fact if I did get asked out I would probably say no or say yes and then just not show up lmao.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Not once. While that's not exactly the way I envisioned things, I'd be way too awkward and nervous on a date. Eh.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Never.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think this thread proves negative body language and anxiety with the opposite sex is not conducive to getting asked out


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> A girl shook hands with me once...


That was my lame attempt at humor. Seriously though, I have been asked out twice (both times in undergrad) and I ended up going on a few "dates" ... nothing came of them though. Now my parents are trying to find me some girl because they think I am too old to not be in a relationship / married:roll
It's frustrating because I have zero interest in relationships right now and eventually I want to be able to find someone on my own .. not with the help of my parents sheesh.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Never have and I don't see it coming any time soon.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Another depressing vote.... never ever.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Once or twice. I want to get asked in.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Once every full moon.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Never


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Rarely... It's hard to give a count so I didn't vote


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No luck today so far anyway!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's never happened to me yet.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know if this has already been said, but you also have to consider that most women/girls are not that forward with their interests. I have had a few young women actively try to court me, but it is usually up to the man to take the first step. In the course of history, that is just the way it has been. 

I am really bad at picking up at the subtle cues that women give out. They rarely will out and out say, "you're cute, do you wanna go out sometime.". That would be too easy. The burden, for today, is on the male! Still, there are some benefits to that. Waiting for a phone call can be a nerve-racking situation. 



How about that Sadie Hawkins day?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> No luck today so far anyway!


Ok, lets go out for coffee, I'm asking... oh, yeah lol... that's right... you too are on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean just like everyone else I seem to meet online lol. Just my luck ;-) alas... fate sucks. j/k


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I've had girls show definite interest in me multiple times. Never been asked out. Although this one time this girl came up to me and pretty much said "let's ****, right now"


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

4 or five times a year in a good year, once or twice on a bad year... but only about half of those turn into actual dates, I do better when I do the asking...most girls just don't have game :/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Twice in my entire life.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Hmm...let me think... 5 + hmm, carry the one, hmm...yup...zero times.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been asked out by a girl once, but that was after I did all the initial approaching and talking.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

twice both times are over 10 years ago


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

In middle school there was this new girl and she asked me out like on her first day and I said I think we should be friends first, then the next day she asked this other guy out. Thats the only time I've ever been asked out.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't really choose an option on the poll. I used to get asked out a good bit in middle and high school and then college. It's been grey skies for about 5 years now.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Had several during middle school. I wasnt mature enough to do anything about it. So i rejected all of them.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I wasn't sure how to answer this. I've never had any women ask me out, but I've had two women borderline stalk me.

The first one was in high school. She was my best friend's gf's bff. She followed me everywhere, started reading all the same books as me and listening to all the same music. She even started dressing like me. Everyone in school thought we were going out. I had to be really mean to her to get her to leave me alone. She actually ran away from home after that and joined a circus. (True story.) I still feel awful about what I said to her, but I was too young and stupid to know how else to deal with it.

The second one was a woman who worked in a coffee shop I used to go to. She started talking to me every time I came in, then she started bringing me food at work. She was dead set on "catching" me. It was weird. I had to be mean to her, too. :|


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I have never been asked out by a girl.
Coincidentally, a guy made a move on me and basically asked me out. I was initially offended and in a split second laughed it off.*


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never! :yay


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm a girl but I can't say I've ever asked a guy out before


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Only once in my life has a girl ever flat out told me that she liked me. It was in college, and I handled it like a deer caught in the headlights.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

When I was in high school, the bus I caught home would always stop at my local primary school and pick up some additional kids. So one time when I was 12-13 in Year 7, this really extroverted, flirty Year 6 girl from the primary school got on, sat next to me and my friend and started talking... and talking. 

This was in the days before every kid had a mobile phone, so I don't think we exchanged numbers. But she kept flirting with me and asking personal questions. I was a shy, insecure kid so it was very uncomfortable and embarrassing, especially in front of my friends. She basically asked me out, I don't remember what I said. That was the only time I have ever been asked out by a girl...


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Never seriously. It's happened at least once (that I haven't blocked out of my memory) as a joke/prank.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

^ I was covered in spots during most of my teen years, and have had something similar happen to me on more than one occasion. Eventually women like that grow up (hopefully for them) and realise what an *** they made of themselves. What happened to you then doesn't necessarily predict what will happen to you in the future.

It happens every once in a while. Maybe twice a year or so. Never in person however, it's always online, via a dating site or some forum or another.


----------



## Elixer (Sep 11, 2014)

This has NEVER happened to me. I know plenty who were at least mildly attracted to me, but not one of them ever....as I typed this, I lied. I think there was one girl who said she liked me when I was a damn kid, before I had social anxiety and when I could get by just being ""shy"....FOURTEEN years ago. Other than that, no. And it's a damn shame, too, because if someone told me at work they liked me there would be nothing short of God that would stop me from acting on pure, primal impulses that very second.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

once in university i got asked out directly and she seemed very confident and I felt very comfortable with her but i blew it and backed out. I was only 17 at the time. so its rare for a girl to ask me out/


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Never been asked out. In fact, I wouldn't really say any girls have ever really explicitly shown any interest in me either (aside from my girlfriend). There have been a few ambiguous moments, like a couple girls randomly chatted me up at school and one girl said I was cute, but yeah, definitely never been explicitly flirted with. Not that I want to now that I'm taken though. It would just be awkward and difficult having to let someone down :/ . Still, it has affected my self-confidence and self-esteem in the past though.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It might have happened a few times in high school, but I can't remember who did the "asking out". I voted "Never".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> I wasn't sure how to answer this. I've never had any women ask me out, but I've had two women borderline stalk me.
> 
> The first one was in high school. She was my best friend's gf's bff. She followed me everywhere, started reading all the same books as me and listening to all the same music. She even started dressing like me. Everyone in school thought we were going out. I had to be really mean to her to get her to leave me alone. *She actually ran away from home after that and joined a circus. (True story.)* I still feel awful about what I said to her, but I was too young and stupid to know how else to deal with it.
> 
> The second one was a woman who worked in a coffee shop I used to go to. She started talking to me every time I came in, then she started bringing me food at work. She was dead set on "catching" me. It was weird. I had to be mean to her, too. :|


That's a thing people do for real? (Actually seems vaguely appealing :teeth)


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

@Sinatra

:lol dat avatar


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's a thing people do for real? (Actually seems vaguely appealing :teeth)


Trufax. I didn't actually know what had happened to her until the carnival came to our town a few months later and I ran into her. She was dating one of the guys who worked for it. :blank


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

Forget being asked out, I've never even been approached or flirted with.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I've had a couple girls in middle school and high school ask me out jokingly because I was that kid everybody just kind of picked on, but they were never sincere about it. Outside of that, I don't think it's ever happened to me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Never ever. You have to be somewhat cute and self-confident for that to happen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gals regularly show interest in me. I've only been asked out once though. A gal from work had her friend/coworker ask me if I was single & set us up to meet for a date. It was a bit indirect but she took the initiative there


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

never times per year every year


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't have anything unique to offer to this thread.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Can't say I've ever been asked out.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

vicente said:


> Never ever. You have to be somewhat cute and self-confident for that to happen.


I don't know, I feel like its a lot more dependent on how many female friends you have as when I have been asked out it is usually someone I know... I can only think of two situations were it wasn't and they were separated by like 10 years


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Any time? 4 in the past 5 years now that I think about it
I ****ed it up every time
Haven't dated for 3 or 4 years now


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Only once in my life, back in high school. I wasn't particularly attracted to her, but I gave it a chance with a few dates. Didn't work out, though, but we stayed friends.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Hmm, about once every couple of years. I still believe those occasions were probably mistakes or something.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been directly asked out 3 times by ladies.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Never. I guess my lot in life is to stay single.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't say I'm the slightest bit surprised by the poll results.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Never been even remotely close to being asked out.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Never in my entire life. Nor has anyone ever showed any interest in me. I don't even have a regular friend.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Would them asking me to get out of the way count?


Just once in junior high. She went to a different school, so she probably wasn't aware of how much of a loser I was.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

I never got asked out, ever in my life. in hs this one super stocker girl who was known for stocking guys she liked(and was ugly), liked me for a while. But i kept ignoring her and she went away. Then in my senior year this shy girl who was a freshman and sorta cute liked me, but she got really weird with me after a while. Shed come out of nowhere and hold my hand, shed send me weird mass texts about soul mates and junk all the time, she also did some other stuff that turned me off. I considered the idea of going out with her, and even tried(albeit a halfway attempt) to ask her out but she seemed to nervously dodge the question. In the end i decided not to date her cuz i only liked her cuz she liked me, and my feelings were incredibly shallow for her. I THINK there was one other girl that showed me vague interest in hs, but we didn't know each other, she had a boyfriend, and i didn't think she was cute, she was also super outgoing.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Idk, it's only happened a couple of times that I can think of. But both were kind of a joke tbh.

My best friend in hs asked me to go to homecoming with her. But she spent most of the time dancing with and talking to other guys lmao. This girl I met at a party in hs asked me to take her to this C&W dance everybody was going to the next night. We messed around for a few weeks lol, it was hs.

I've kind of been "indirectly" asked out a few times I guess. My best friends mom told me to call a friend of her son, gave me her number and everything, and told me she wanted to go to the senior prom with me lmao. I had said barely a dozen words to her, at most, didn't really know her at all. We had a lot of fun though. We kept it platonic.

My first ex-wife, who I knew through a friend, asked me to go to the beach with her and her friends one summer day in hs. I met her at her parent's house and it turns out everyone else had flaked, so it was just me and her hehe. We decided to go anyway, packed a cooler, and I don't think we left the beach until 2:00 in the morning. I guess that's not really a "date" though.

When I was in college there was a girl I had worked with for about a year or so. We used to flirt with each other, just messing around. She invited me over to her apartment out of the blue one night to watch movies after we'd closed the store. That was fun. Work was never the same again lol. Not really like being asked out though.


----------

